# Strange Perf Cap Reason



## osandude (Oct 4, 2015)

So out of the blue today, while on idle GPU-Z states that my perf cap reason is SLI. The reason that this is so troubling is I have only one GPU, an MSI Gtx 970. Does anyone know what could be causing this?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2015)

No idea. There is no documentation for perfcap reason. Are you using G-Sync?


----------

